# Our Togg herd - WARNING: Pic overload!



## Udder Insanity Toggs (Mar 2, 2008)

I took some candid pictures tonight after feeding to just get pics of the goats enjoying themselves before their fair haircuts. These are our yearling Toggs, and the young kids from Jezebell's spring freshening. We sadly lost Jezebell on the 7th due to unknown causes, with our best jab being enterotoxemia. Fortunately her kids were in the weaning process, and they don't seem too much worse for wear.

Tinkerbell - Jez's doeling that we were going to sell, but decided to retain after her dam's death. She has a grade Togg Experimental registration with ADGA, and some really big ears 

Udder Insanity JEMO Tinkerbell









Barricade we will be wethering soon, as he was going to be retained as a buck, but we got a really nice replacement for our herd sire. He is Tink's litter mate, and is still really huge. He has some pretty big ears too, but since he is larger, they more suit him.

Udder Insanity JEMO Barricade



























Benjamin - Togg buck that we are undecided as to whether we are going to leave him intact or wether him. He is pretty smallish (as are all of our yearlings - lats year was a bad year for us) as you can see that Barricade the 4 month old is behind him and just as big. Ben is not registered, as there was a doe on his pedigree that was a purebred Togg, but the papers were never supplied, so she was registered as NOA. He has a nice topline I think, but he is smallish. He went off feed when we bought him and was near skin and bones before he decided to eat again. Whiskey is in front of him.

Curving Brook Benjamin Moore (Blue collar)









Whiskey and Whistle are litter mate yearlings. Whiskey had a bad bout with Coccidia when when was only a few months old, and she is kind of wimpy in build. She has grown some this season, but I dont think she will ever become 'full sized' Her sister Whistle is also smallish, but larger that Whiskey. When we purchased these two, they were 2 weeks old and REFUSED the bottle for 4 days. They did eat a little hay, but that was it Finally got them on the bottle, but with Whiskey's coccidia and Whistle's long term rejection of the bottle, I think they may have been stunted. otherwise I think they are nice girls, and they are the most affectionate of our whole group!
West-Fork-Acres KBCW Whiskey below, has a beautiful Togg head in my opinion:









West-Fork-Acres KBCW Whistle below, has more body substance, and more 'show type':









We recently traveled to western PA to get some new Toggs, and came home with a pair of half sibling does (same sire) and a GORGEOUS buckling. We made the 7 hour trip home without a hitch, and got the wild goaties off the trailer and into the 'kidding pen'. Less than 11 hours later, my 14yr old daughter decided to check out the new goats and for some still unknown reason, decided to go into the pen with them, even though she was told they were WILD - the bucking jumped up one side of her and off the other and flew out the door. He was gone for a whole week, and we tried everything to catch him, but he wouldn't let us within 50' of him. I called the game commission, vets, everyone - no one would or could tranquilize him. Fortunately he still had his heavy collar on from when he was traveling, and during a storm, he panicked and got caught on a swing set and was able to be captured! Originally his name was going to be Absolut, but we decided on a more fitting name for our little Houdini. The one alone is not the best pic of him, he refused to look at the camera when he was alone. The bottom one with Bobbi is much better:

Seven-Maples Scapegoat - 4 montls old :slapfloor: 









Seven-Maples Rz-Ba Belladonna - dry yearling









Seven-Maples R-Beth Bobbi Sox - dry yearling








(Pictured with Scape hogging up the camera)

Kelly


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice goats you have. Wow! That is one crazy story! I can't imagine goats being that wild!  We just had a baby doe squeeze underneath a gate couple weeks ago and was gone all night. Scared us so bad. She wasn't wild, just adventurous. Thankfully we got her back home, safe and sound, but hungry, poor baby. 

Nice photos and beautiful goats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are all so nice! 

I am sorry you lost your doe :hug: her daugher looks really nice though


You did ask about Benjamin -- He could catch up and be a good breeding buck but if your goal is registered goats then he would be best to wether. Do you have related goats to him? Do you have any does you really want to see kids out of?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice Toggs.


----------



## Udder Insanity Toggs (Mar 2, 2008)

> You did ask about Benjamin -- He could catch up and be a good breeding buck but if your goal is registered goats then he would be best to wether. Do you have related goats to him? Do you have any does you really want to see kids out of?


Him being unregistered is really not that big of a deal - I can breed him to a purebred doe for American kids, or to American does for grade kids. He is not related to my current does - well they are all related in some way, but he has the least amount of genetic relation. Two does are full siblings, and the other two does are half siblings. Jezebell was unrelated, and the buck we bred her to was also fairly unrelated - so her doe kid is also less related. If I use the younger buck kid, then all of my kids born next spring would be out of the same buck. I have access to an unrelated PB Togg buck, but I don't like HIM all that much. His pedigree is impressive (supreme genetics, ++ and also a *B), and his yearling and 2 year old daughters are very nice looking animals, but he himself is short and massive. He almost looks like a Togg colored Boer to me. I was going to use him on Jezebelle's doeling so that her kids would be American, and we could bypass the next two generations of grade. However, Jez's doe is a little shorter herself, like her dam. I also think Tink's rump angle is a little steep, but they were after all candid pics.

I will try to get posed pictures of Benjamin. This way some of the 'type' people on the board could give me an honest pinion of his conformation and see what value he would have for type only. All of the does above would be first fresheners, and since FF's kids are usually 'trial bred', he may be the one to use. I can always wether him later, but once I do it, there is no going back 

The three nuts are starting to come around a little. Bobbi and Bella come up for pets, but the buckling is pretty spooky still. We go in by them all of the time, but I am just hesitant to put them out with the other goats while they are still so 'wild'. If we needed to catch them for an emergency, it may prove difficult.

Thanks for all of the compliments - we really like our goats, but then again, we may just be a little biased! We sorely miss Jezebell, she was my BF's favorite, and our oldest goat at 4 years.

Kelly


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Your goats are beautiful. I'm sorry you lost your doe. You do have some very nice animals and I do like the buckling in the middle of the one picture. He seems long and level, but without his full registration it maybe better not to use him. I'm not terribly familiar with how Toggs are registered when it comes to experiements etc so... Anyway they're beautiful!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

This may sound like a stupid question but why do you shave them? :? I don't have goats to show they are dairy goats.

_*Suellen*_


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my gosh!! they are soo beautiful. especially whistle! i want her!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We shave for showing but it also lets you get a really good look at an animals confirmation as well. Hairy goats can do two things, make a stunning animal look bad or make a bad goat look better.  I've seen some, especially kids, with so much hair they look bow legged but when clipped they're picture perfect. The hair is just so thick.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice Toggs, such a shame the 2 you bought from "out here" were so wild....I can't imagine not being able to love on a new goat let alone have it escape, good thing you were able to catch her before anything terrible happened. Sorry you lost your doelings dam, wise choice to keep her as she is a beauty,


----------

